# Foam V No Foam



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

What are the arguments or right way of doing things? Foam or no foam? I am using a 4X8 layout.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

There is no "right way", they both work. Foam makes it nice to be able to carve features down into the terrain. I do a little of both on my layout. All depends on what I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Youtube has me all messed up. I watch videos of people using the foam and I'm into my layout without foam. I am going to eventually throw a mountain or a hill and a tunnel into the mix. I just don't want to leave it out and regret it later.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

You can do it both ways with foam and with out. Thebige61 on youtube does it both ways he will use foam where needed and just flat plywood where there will be no hills. Take a look and see if that helps you out any.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Squadcar- there is no right or wrong. So dont sweat it if u didnt put foam down..

Foam allows wiggle room i call it, so you can carve down here and there, make rivers, ponds etc. 

You can always build up with foam thats no problem to make mountains hills tunnels whatever you want.

Like scott i have a little of both foam on top of plywood and just plywood


----------



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great, thanks fellas.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Squadcars42 said:


> What are the arguments or right way of doing things? Foam or no foam? I am using a 4X8 layout.


What scale?

O?
S?
HO?
N?
Z?

Other?

It really depends on what your planning, or are you trying to achieve quiet running?


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

If I may add one more question to this topic, with using foam for HO or N scale what is a good basic adhesive to secure roadbed to foam?

Would like one that is easy to work with but will last and handel a room that is not in a completely controlled environment ( garage). 

If I am wrong for posting this here please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Most use caulk. Or you could even use hot glue on low temp

I have experience with both. Hot glue works great for road bed since you can move fast to the next road bed section versus waiting for caulk to dry. But i would use caulk for the track to roadbed or track to foam. Remember low temp on foam and you will have no issues with melting


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

matt785115 said:


> If I may add one more question to this topic, with using foam for HO or N scale what is a good basic adhesive to secure roadbed to foam?
> 
> Would like one that is easy to work with but will last and handel a room that is not in a completely controlled environment ( garage).
> 
> ...



You have to watch what you use on the foam, certain products will melt it.

Check this thread out http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11601&highlight=FOAM+GLUE

There are more on this subject...(foam) use the search feature.

I have limited time left before I have go to ZZZZzzzzz land.
Figured I would pull one up for you.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on the latex caulk, with a few local dabs of low-heat hot-glue as needed for a quick-set grab.

TJ


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the info that is a great help!
Matt


----------

